# Phoebe's in Labor!



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Phoebe's a ND/Pygmy cross and is 1 yaer old FF. I bought her in Feb already bred. I dont know her exact due date but by the looks of her I'm thinking definitely before the end of the month. What are your thoughts? Her ligaments are soft but still there. She is getting very puffy and her vulva opens up a bit when she lays down. No discharge. Laying around alot. Also How many do you think she will have? My guess is twins I'm super excited ❤


----------



## Andie Harness (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm thinking of triplets! She's a great looking girl! Happy kidding!:happygoat:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She looks so happy. Look at that smile. She looks like twins to my untrained eyes.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Tanya said:


> She looks so happy. Look at that smile. She looks like twins to my untrained eyes.


Thank you!!!!! ❤


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Andie Harness said:


> I'm thinking of triplets! She's a great looking girl! Happy kidding!:happygoat:


Really?!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m thinking twins. But boy they have a way of fooling us sometimes..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins, she is cute.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Does she look close? I have no clue when she got bred? @daisysmaid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to tell if she is close.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's adorable! It's frustrating not knowing due dates.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> It is hard to tell if she is close.










L April 14 and R March 4th Udder pics







L is April 14 and R is Feb 25th


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

According to size of udder, she has a ways to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They begin an udder around 1 to 1 1/2 months prior. 
So, she may have a month or so to go give or take.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> They begin an udder around 1 to 1 1/2 months prior.
> So, she may have a month or so to go give or take.


But she started getting an udder end of Feb? It's now April 16th Its been a month 1/2. I'm must be confused at the beginning time of udder development? Help me understand better.
I shaved her March 4th that's the right pic up above. Is that not starting an udder yet? She is a FF


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

got2bkidding said:


> But she started getting an udder end of Feb? It's now April 16th Its been a month 1/2. I'm must be confused at the beginning time of udder development? Help me understand better.
> I shaved her March 4th that's the right pic up above. Is that not starting an udder yet? She is a FF


I have 3 FF that are due April 23, April 24 and April 29th that look similar to yours. My girl that is due April 29th has the largest udder and my girl due the 23 is even smaller... I think she looks on track with my first fresheners. Maybe another 1-3 weeks?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> I have 3 FF that are due April 23, April 24 and April 29th that look similar to yours. My girl that is due April 29th has the largest udder and my girl due the 23 is even smaller... I think she looks on track with my first fresheners. Maybe another 1-3 weeks?


I was thinking sometime near end of April. Just so frustrating not knowing the actual due date. I'm a novice at this but it's my 1st time not knowing a due date.


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

got2bkidding said:


> I was thinking sometime near end of April. Just so frustrating not knowing the actual due date. I'm a novice at this but it's my 1st time not knowing a due date.


We had an unknown due date last year and it drove me crazy. I drive myself crazy during kidding season either way but last year was rough. Good luck.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for your reply  It was helpful. 


ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> I have 3 FF that are due April 23, April 24 and April 29th that look similar to yours. My girl that is due April 29th has the largest udder and my girl due the 23 is even smaller... I think she looks on track with my first fresheners. Maybe another 1-3 weeks?


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

got2bkidding said:


> Thank you for your reply  It was helpful.


No problem! 
For visual reference I snapped a few pictures. The first is my FF Willow that is due April 24th and the second is her sister Luna (litter-mates both FF) due April 29th. Luna is def larger than Willow but due 5 days after her. She also has 1 more baby in there than her sister (so we think from ultrasound)


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> No problem!
> For visual reference I snapped a few pictures. The first is my FF Willow that is due April 24th and the second is her sister Luna (litter-mates both FF) due April 29th. Luna is def larger than Willow but due 5 days after her. She also has 1 more baby in there than her sister (so we think from ultrasound)


Thank you so much for the pics! I cant wait to see yours. Tagg me when you post them delivering. They do look very similar to Phoebe in udder development.


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

got2bkidding said:


> Thank you so much for the pics! I cant wait to see yours. Tagg me when you post them delivering. They do look very similar to Phoebe in udder development.


Of course. I don't often give my input because I often feel there are others much more experienced with excellent advice/experiences to share but I felt I could maybe help here. I'm really curious to see what she kids so please make sure to tag me as well! I will def make sure to tag you! 
Also my girls didn't grow little udders until early/mid March so she may even be sooner rather than later. Luna (larger udder due the latest) started growing hers before Willow. I'm thinking that's because of her having an extra baby as I mentioned above. All of that being said I think your girl is due in 2 ish weeks with triplets!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> Of course. I don't often give my input because I often feel there are others much more experienced with excellent advice/experiences to share but I felt I could maybe help here. I'm really curious to see what she kids so please make sure to tag me as well! I will def make sure to tag you!
> Also my girls didn't grow little udders until early/mid March so she may even be sooner rather than later. Luna (larger udder due the latest) started growing hers before Willow. I'm thinking that's because of her having an extra baby as I mentioned above. All of that being said I think your girl is due in 2 ish weeks with triplets!


I definitely will keep you posted!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great looking doe! I think trips on May 1st...just a guess 
Her udder looks like it's got a week or two to go yet, she hasn't dropped either so you've got a bit. I've been in the no due date boat before...don't let it make you nuts and sleep while you can because once she drops and her behavior changes quite a bit you'll know it's about time.
Hang in there


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh shes a cute little preggo girl! All of us get soooo excited about a month away. Sounds perfectly normal to.me. my girls udder gets to their knees, gets shiny. That for me means we are getting close within days. Sorry but I agree with :up: GoofyGoat. Looks like you have a little wait time. :waiting:. .
But cant wait to see what you get!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

got2bkidding said:


> Does she look close? I have no clue when she got bred? @daisysmaid


She looks right on track with my little girl Mira due on May 1st!!! Woohoo a kidding race lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

I've checked her ligaments 3 times today very squishy and she squats now when I check. Like it hurts or something. She normally doesn't do that. So I'm going to check one more time before I go to bed. JUST IN CASE LOL!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> Great looking doe! I think trips on May 1st...just a guess
> Her udder looks like it's got a week or two to go yet, she hasn't dropped either so you've got a bit. I've been in the no due date boat before...don't let it make you nuts and sleep while you can because once she drops and her behavior changes quite a bit you'll know it's about time.
> Hang in there


Thank you!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh shes a cute little preggo girl! All of us get soooo excited about a month away. Sounds perfectly normal to.me. my girls udder gets to their knees, gets shiny. That for me means we are getting close within days. Sorry but I agree with :up: GoofyGoat. Looks like you have a little wait time. :waiting:. .
> But cant wait to see what you get!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

got2bkidding said:


> I've checked her ligaments 3 times today very squishy and she squats now when I check. Like it hurts or something. She normally doesn't do that. So I'm going to check one more time before I go to bed. JUST IN CASE LOL!


How is she??? Like I said she seems right in track with my FF that are all due today tomorrow and Wednesday! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is everything going?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> How is she??? Like I said she seems right in track with my FF that are all due today tomorrow and Wednesday! I have my fingers crossed for you!


Uggg! I checked her this morning and she still has ligs. ‍♀


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

:bonk:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Updated udder pic. They have gotten bigger


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

April 23rd and April 14th


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..now we are talking udder looking closer! Can you see it too? Also looking at her tail to hip points on the last 2 pics. Can you see the difference how her body is changeing? Then from the hip points down towards her ribs, see how its indenting? We are getting closer to baby time now!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes..now we are talking udder looking closer! Can you see it too? Also looking at her tail to hip points on the last 2 pics. Can you see the difference how her body is changeing? Then from the hip points down towards her ribs, see how its indenting? We are getting closer to baby time now!


I do!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

She still has ligaments this morning but she does have discharge not alot and not a string just a little mucus plug on her vulva. She is very posty and not herself. It's a wait and see kinda day. Fingers crossed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking good.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Ligaments are officially gone and she is having contractions and slimy discharge. Not amber yet though We are having babies! @ChickenAndGoatLover @toth boer goats @Moers kiko boars


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking good 
Happy Kidding!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

got2bkidding said:


> Ligaments are officially gone and she is having contractions and slimy discharge. Not amber yet though We are having babies! @ChickenAndGoatLover @toth boer goats @Moers kiko boars
> View attachment 179475


Sooooo exciting!!!!!!! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How 8s she doing. Any babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

A little worried.... is everything going alright?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How are things?? Hope all is well


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi! She had Twins Buckling and a Doe  She did awesome and had a easy birth. Thank you everyone! Sorry it's been a busy day. She had them around 1pm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh thank goodness, congrats, they are really cute.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, thank goodness!!! What sweet little kids! Congrats


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Look at you...loving up on those adorable twins! ITS SNUGGLE TIME:inlove::goatkiss: :inlove:
Oh they are soooo cute! Hows Mom? How are you? Looks like you did :great:


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Yay!!!!!! Good job mama! Super cute.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Look at you...loving up on those adorable twins! ITS SNUGGLE TIME:inlove::goatkiss: :inlove:
> Oh they are soooo cute! Hows Mom? How are you? Looks like you did :great:


Mom did amazing! She is very attentive and protective. Babies are so strong. They were up trying nurse before they were dry. And nursing quick! I Couldn't be happier ❤


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Aww too cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Whoop whoop. Congratulations.


----------

